# very very faint + on test... i have mirena



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

this has been a total roller coaster! my period is 2 weeks late today. i thought nothing of it being a few days late because i was traveling. i have been home since sat. i felt all the symptoms i get when i am pregnant: heartburn, tender and soar breasts, crying all the time, nausea, being tired all the time and well i just feel pregnant. i wasn't getting a positive test though. that i wasn't to worried about because with my son it took 2 weeks after my missed period to show up and with my daughter it took 3 months!
i have the mirena so if i was pregnant i really didnt expect it to "stick" and yesterday i had a little spotting so i thought i was having a "chemical pregnancy". so yesterday i was going through the emotions of thinking i was loosing the baby. well last night i had a dream that i took a pregnancy test and it was positive. so this morning i took a pregnancy test and it was very very faintly positive!
no idea what to think, just yesterday i thought i wasn't pregnant but for a week and a half before that i was totally positive that i was even though i didn't have positive test yet. ugh so soo soo confused.
im going to the midwife today at 345. the appointment is just to remove the mirena... can i have them take a blood test at the same time?
i am terrified, upset, confused, scared.
this is not the time for a baby. but when i thought yesterday that i may be loosing it i wasnt relieved just felt loss. i had finally come to terms with the fact i may be pregnant. today i dont know what to think. my fiance may be deploying in september!


----------



## William's Mom (Oct 6, 2004)

Hugs, Mama.

How did the appt yesterday go?

(Also, I once had a dream that I took a test and it was positive. I woke up the next morning, took a test and it was positive. We weren't trying and it was a complete and total shock. My son is now 4 years old, and I'm so glad it worked out this way. That dream helped me "prepare" mentally, if that makes sense.)

Just wanted to see how you are?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My fiance just went back to deployment after his 2 week R&R...

my body randomly seems to have Oed almost a week early without any prodding... giving me actual hope of getting pregnant when I thought there was none whatsoever.

Miracles happen you know. I'll pray for you though.


----------



## Lohagrace (Sep 21, 2006)

your midwife should be able to do a blood test (beta) for the pregnancy hormone. it will tell you for sure if you are. if she removes the mirena, it may cause you to miscarry if you are pregnant.

i've been wanting to get a mirena, and seeing threads where women are getting pregnant with one in is scary. good luck to you.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

well not pregnant any more... she said it must have been a "chemical pregnancy" and i just took the test at the right time becuase my test today was negative. and well im not pregnant any more...







oh well its all for the best i guess. its not the best timing. at least we know that when we do want to try we know that we get pregnant lol. seeing as i got pregnant (even for a moment) WITH bc. God must be teaching me patience right now. so hard to learn. i also need to learn to just put all my problems in his hands and let him deal with them as he has planned and not argue and try to change it or take control.
thank you all


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

well my mother didn't like the way my other midwife didn't really do anything besides a pee test and wrote everthing off as a chemical pregnancy without doing anything. i don't think she really believed me when i told her i got a prositive pregnancy test. so i am going to go see my midwife that was there for the birth of my daughter and actually put the mirena in. i would have gone to her in the first place but she changed practices and i couldn't find where she worked. well we got that all figured out and now we have an appointment for friday morning.


----------



## mammaof5andcountin (Apr 20, 2009)

Please let us know how it gos!!! Dont know why, but I have been thinking about you, I was so worried the midwife would want to take th mirena out without really knowing if you were pregnant or not!!! I had a friend of mine who got the depo provera shot, and turned out she was 4 months preganant( they gave it to her to start her "late and missing" period, she miscarried within 12 hours, it was horrible for her!!!


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammaof5andcountin* 
Please let us know how it gos!!! Dont know why, but I have been thinking about you, I was so worried the midwife would want to take th mirena out without really knowing if you were pregnant or not!!! I had a friend of mine who got the depo provera shot, and turned out she was 4 months preganant( they gave it to her to start her "late and missing" period, she miscarried within 12 hours, it was horrible for her!!!

omg! I am so sorry! I am hoping that this midwife is more thorough than the last.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

So did you ever get a period? The reason I ask is bc maybe your 1st midwife's preg. test weren't as sensitive as the one you took that was positive and so it was a neg. on hers but a pos. on yours - I would test again if you still haven't had any bleeding or it was lighter than normal.


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

went to the midwife today. still got a neg on the test at her office. this was a different midwife though. she's actually the midwife i had with my daughter and that put themirena in. she said she can't explain what happened but that i am not pregnant right now. she felt my uterus and said that it was normal and that i wasn't pregnant.














... no idea whats going on. but right now i feel that i am not pregnant any more.
she also said i may not get my period any more. after this. why im not exactly sure.


----------

